# Pollen Collection in Mid January in TN



## SpratMan (Jun 1, 2016)

I was shocked to find my bees bringing in Gobs of Pollen today.


----------



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

may have something early like maple? or maybe raiding local bird feeder or chicken feed, etc will pick up corn dust


----------



## A'sPOPPY (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't be shocked, with the weather we've been having, elm and certain maples have no trouble producing pollen


----------



## westtnbeekeeper (Oct 26, 2015)

Mine too... Mostly pale yellow looking stuff. Seems like they can get pollen around here any time they want it though. I very seldom see active bees without a few having something in their pollen baskets.


----------

